# auto trail chyanne 2000 model



## glynnisb123 (Jul 15, 2017)

hi all purchased the above a few weeks agon our first motor home always been caravanners until now, we have a problem, we get in the motor home after deactivating the immobilizer however we keep getting a beep whilst were inside any offers of advice will be kindly received 
its a thatcham 1 sigma series s 30 

thatnks in advance


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Glynnisb,

Welcome to Motorhome Facts.

Might I suggest that you introduce yourself, that way we get to know you, i.e. where you come from and what other hobbies you might have. By doing this you will appear to be a friendly sort of person and will receive more reply to your posts.

Recently we have been receiving lots of posts from new members, however after their questions have been answered they disappear into thin air never to be seen again.

Yours aye,

Drew


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Do you mean you deactivate the immobiliser or the alarm? There is a big difference. 

Do you use the key or is there another device on the key ring? Does it have a name on it?

If you don't deactivate whatever it is does an alarm sound! Is the beep still present or does it ONLY sound if you deactivate whatever it is?

Where does the beep come from? 

How frequently does it sound?

Could it possibly be the battery in a smoke detector failing? They beep every couple of seconds if the battery is low.

Have you asked the previous owner?

With a bit more information we might be able to help a bit more.

Andy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Another possibility - I would get a repeating kind of chirping sound if I try to alarm the van when it's not secure - e.g there's a door still open or (the big culprit) the rocker switch for the bike loop extension has been inadvertently turned on. 

However that only happens if I've deliberately turned on the alarm or inadvertently pressed the button on my keyring. 

Andy's suggestion of a failing battery in a smoke alarm sound the more likely candidate.


----------

